# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  "Missing Plug-in"

## SlimmerMe

hey...I just got a new mac...since my old one BLEW UP yesterrday! and I keep seeing "Missing Plug-In" on my profile page and I am unable to download another avatar...
Plus when I try I get "500 Internal Error".....any ideas? thanks!!!

----------


## *Admin*

have you cleared cache history shut down and restarted your cpu and then logged in to see if it still happens... I have been told this helps... let me know

----------


## SlimmerMe

just cleared cache..and restarted..and it still says " Missing Plug-in" ."This page contains content that cant be shown because its type is unspecified."...so....???? THANKS for any further help!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Now I can't post an avatar...at all...and keeps telling me "500 Internal Error"....thanks for any tips!

----------

